# Thunderbolt to get ICS



## kr0n (Jul 12, 2011)

http://blogs.computerworld.com/19757/ice_cream_sandwich_updates?source=rss_blogs

HTC has officially announced the tbolt will get ICS. No date given though.


----------



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

i just wish a build would leak and we the devs can rip those ril libs.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

sundar2012 said:


> i just wish a build would leak and we the devs can rip those ril libs.


Exactly. Unfortunately, even this is probably quite a ways off.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...or-thunderbolt/


----------

